# Covenant Theological Seminary and RTS?



## Cotton Mather (May 9, 2009)

Greetings Everyone.

I recently moved to Rochester MN where I'm attending a PCA church. Both my senior and assistant pastor are CTS graduates and from what it seems, it's a great seminary. I'm beginning the process of applying to seminaries, planning on starting in Fall 2010. My question is: is there anyone here familiar with the seminary, particularly graduates or students, that would like to provide their perspective on the seminary. The other seminary I'm applying to is RTS in Jackson MS. Same question. If you guys had to choose, where would you recommend going? Thanks!


----------



## Marrow Man (May 9, 2009)

Jordan, to help in your decision, you might want to give a listen to some of the courses at CTS. They are available free here.


----------



## Cotton Mather (May 9, 2009)

Thank you brother. I'll be sure to check them out.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 9, 2009)

RTS also has classes available (on Itunes). However, I'm not sure how many (if any RTS Jackson classes are available).

If you go to the RTS/Itunes link, there is a section which has specific info about the Jackson (and other) campus.


----------



## Cotton Mather (May 9, 2009)

Great. Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## larryjf (May 9, 2009)

My Pastor received his D.Min from Covenant, and though it was much work it really was worth it.
He is very devoted, and i couldn't think of a better testimony of Covenant than the fruit of a great Pastor.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 9, 2009)

I am at Covenant. Maybe I should wait until the exams are over before I answer! Seriously though, I feel really privileged to be there. I have learned some great stuff. However, the biggest impact that Covenant is having is what God is teaching me about myself and how he is working to transform me.
I have had enjoyable classes, we have some great faculty. 
Listen to some of the online lectures available on the website. If Jerram Barrs Apologetics class is there I highly recommend it. I think Dr Chapell's Homiletics class is there and that is seriously good stuff. Oh, I could go on and on.
If I can be of more help, then let me know.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (May 9, 2009)

I've listened to a few CTS graduates; they're well taught and know their stuff. Since you're PCA (same as me), you can get a denominational scholarship of up to 40%. I like the emphasis that CTS puts on practical pastoring and preaching (you can see this by just looking at their MDiv degree plan).

Regarding RTS (Jackson, Miss. is the only one I would seriously consider), I love their lineup of professors. Their MDiv seems somewhat more academic in nature, but I could be wrong about that. The cost of living in Jackson is less than St. Louis. Talk to the PB's own Fred Greco. He's PCA and graduated from there. 

I would highly recommend that you visit each seminary you apply to. Get a feel for the atmosphere on campus and see if it suits you. Listen to the professors. Are they personable? pious? proud?

Both are excellent seminaries. I'll be starting at WSC this year (got to give it a plug!)God bless and give you discernment in this decision.


----------



## Edward (May 9, 2009)

My current pastor went to Covenant, and he is an excellent preacher. I lived in Mississippi for a while, and knew a fair number of RTS guys at that time, and thought highly of them and the programs there. 

So I have nothing negative to say about either of them. 

You might find Jackson to be a bit more of a cultural adjustment.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 9, 2009)

Jordan - please tell your pastor, Chris, "hi" from me!


----------



## fredtgreco (May 9, 2009)

Jordan,

You can feel free to call me in my office on Monday. I'd be happy to give you information on RTS Jackson. The number is 281.392.0002


----------



## Bookmeister (May 11, 2009)

Jordan,
I lived in St. Louis for 30 years and am currently attending RTS Jackson. I don't want to come down too hard on Covenant but I will tell you what factored in to my decision to move. One of the elders in my church graduated from Covenant within the past 3 years and he said they are more concerned with filling seats than defending confessionally reformed theology. It appears, from what I am told, somewhere around 40% of the student body is not truly reformed and as I was interested in truly reformed teaching, I chose RTs. I also must say that beginning in the fall we will be offering and MDiv. Biblical Exegesis track that will include a Biblical Theology course as well as two focused Hebrew and Two focused Greek classes as well as doing original language work in all OT and NT classes. I have to say now is an excellent time to enroll here at RTS and if you decide to come let me know, my wife is on the committee to welcome new comers and we would be happy to meet you.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 11, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Jordan,
> 
> You can feel free to call me in my office on Monday. I'd be happy to give you information on RTS Jackson. The number is 281.392.0002



Gee, I wonder what you told him???


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 12, 2009)

I don't know if it's helpful, but you can listen to lectures from both schools on itunes.


----------



## tgoerz (May 16, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> RTS also has classes available (on Itunes). However, I'm not sure how many (if any RTS Jackson classes are available).
> 
> If you go to the RTS/Itunes link, there is a section which has specific info about the Jackson (and other) campus.



2 reasons for RTS-Jackson...Ligon Duncan and Derek Thomas. Ligon is pastor at 1st Pres in Jackson and could hold his own intellectually with just about anyone. Derek is phenomenal...if you go to itunes, download his class on John Owen. Both men are spiritual giants in my estimation. 

I'm working through their distance learning MA and hope to be transferring into the MDiv in January.


----------

